# M12 Rotary Hammer



## WIElectric (Feb 21, 2012)

Could be cool.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I can see that being real handy shooting 3/16" Tapcons to hang pipe in a parking garage. 2 years ago I had to hang 60 flat screen TVs on hollow block walls in a school. I mounted the wall brackets with Hilti 1/4" Togglers. It would have been a good job to test it on.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Milwaukee is really stepping up like amp said that would be great for block walls and tap cons


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

m12 pencil sharpener. m12 ass scratcher


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

M12 marital aid


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I may be the only one over the M12 fab. Some of their stuff is cool like the small right angle drill, and the fein tool but the thing that bothers me about the series is the small batteries dont really hold that many amps... If you really need to get something done, your going for batteries way to much... 

I also still like the small screwgun..


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

captkirk said:


> I may be the only one over the M12 fab. Some of their stuff is cool like the small right angle drill, and the fein tool but the thing that bothers me about the series is the small batteries dont really hold that many amps... If you really need to get something done, your going for batteries way to much...
> 
> I also still like the small screwgun..


thats my biggest beef with the toy m12 line. i had an m12 impact drill once and it was a hunk of chit. 9 out of 10 times ill use an electric hammer drill over my 18v dewalt one and i highly doubt this little guy can keep up


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> thats my biggest beef with the toy m12 line. i had an m12 impact drill once and it was a hunk of chit. 9 out of 10 times ill use an electric hammer drill over my 18v dewalt one and i highly doubt this little guy can keep up


 after i ruined my second hakzaul i didnt bother buying a new one... It was nice for little stuff but after a while i kept going to it,, not sure why, i have a 18 makita that does most jobs 10 times faster...

I do find the small right angle and fein tool extremly handy though... and the small drill for all around stuff.. The small radio is good too but i cant stand the short run time with the small batteries..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

It would be wrong to buy one for my 3 month old nephew wouldnt it...


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

captkirk said:


> after i ruined my second hakzaul i didnt bother buying a new one... It was nice for little stuff but after a while i kept going to it,, not sure why, i have a 18 makita that does most jobs 10 times faster...
> 
> I do find the small right angle and fein tool extremly handy though... and the small drill for all around stuff.. The small radio is good too but i cant stand the short run time with the small batteries..


i think the overall problem is just that, the battery size. 12v stuff just screams handyman to me. all my battery stuff is 18v minimum and even that doesn't work for me so i usually end up just using electric drills, saws, bandsaws etc. i hate constantly charging and changing batteries


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

12v for trimming out, no doubt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> i think the overall problem is just that, the battery size. 12v stuff just screams handyman to me. all my battery stuff is 18v minimum and even that doesn't work for me so i usually end up just using electric drills, saws, bandsaws etc. i hate constantly charging and changing batteries


Although I agree with you to some extent I am impressed with a company that continues to innovate and look to make my day at work easier (and my wallet lighter). I hope they continue to think outside the square.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> i think the overall problem is just that, the battery size. 12v stuff just screams handyman to me. all my battery stuff is 18v minimum and even that doesn't work for me so i usually end up just using electric drills, saws, bandsaws etc. i hate constantly charging and changing batteries


 I like the fein tool because when i need a tool like that, its usually just to make a box cutout in plaster or something and if one battery can get the job done im happy...and it usually is more than enough, I like not having to drag out a cord for that,
and i like the right angle because i can fit it in the holes i usually make in ceilings when i need to drill down into a wall cavity to snake wires into existing or new wall device boxes..... its easy to get it up in there and use..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Say what you will and be negative as you like but I use the M12 tools all the time and they do a great job for me but then again I use them for what they are designed for. Compact easy to carry tools for jobbing when you don't wanna pull out the heavy corded stuff for a small job. I doubt I'd have any interest in the rotary hammer.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

i will admit that they seem to be growing in popularity and there must be something to that. if the tool works, use it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

if i did a lot of pvc work that small cutter might be cool.... Oh and every once in a while the camera bails me out of stuff...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

captkirk said:


> if i did a lot of pvc work that small cutter might be cool.... Oh and every once in a while the camera bails me out of stuff...


My thinking on that cutter is its too slow to be usefull and if it was fast enought it would be too dangerous, haha.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I keep the m12 hammer drill and hakzall in my tool bag with the xc batteries. The hakzall works really good for plunge cuts since the stroke length is only a 1/2 inch.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

chewy said:


> My thinking on that cutter is its too slow to be usefull and if it was fast enought it would be too dangerous, haha.


The PVC cutter is actually pretty awesome for setting resi gear. Only takes a few seconds to cut each pipe up to 2 or 2.5in and you aren't stick with a mess like with a hacksaw or sawzall. Best thing is the small batteries are good for like 180 cuts.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Knauer said:


> The PVC cutter is actually pretty awesome for setting resi gear. Only takes a few seconds to cut each pipe up to 2 or 2.5in and you aren't stick with a mess like with a hacksaw or sawzall. Best thing is the small batteries are good for like 180 cuts.


I think my ratcheting cutters do 51mm pvc which is about 2 inch, one of the guys I sometimes work with swears by his junior hacksaw and he his pretty quick with it, I like the ratchets for cutting conduit that already had cables inside without damaging them. That reminds me I must sharpen my cutter...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Price (I assume) and weight would seem to be the biggest advantage this thing has over an 18 or 28 volt version. However it looks to be about the same size as the 18 volt bosch rotary.

But since I got the bandsaw, and guys never stop asking to borrow it, maybe it would be worthwhile. I can't imagine it's meant to be used with anything less than the extra capacity battery. And on that note. Changing out a battery, so long as it's comparable as far as performance, beats dragging a cord on a ladder or lift any day.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of work lately that I use a 14 volt Dewalt impact but I am looking to get an even smaller one. I have to hold it backwards in a tight spot so the smaller the better.

It all depends what you are trying to do. 


The old Mikita 9 volt circular saw looked and felt like a toy but did a darn good job.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have been doing a lot of work lately that I use a 14 volt Dewalt impact but I am looking to get an even smaller one. I have to hold it backwards in a tight spot so the smaller the better.
> 
> It all depends what you are trying to do.
> 
> The old Mikita 9 volt circular saw looked and felt like a toy but did a darn good job.


Makita have a right angle impact driver if space is that tight.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mnelectrician said:


> I keep the m12 hammer drill and hakzall in my tool bag with the xc batteries. The hakzall works really good for plunge cuts since the stroke length is only a 1/2 inch.


 
I've used the hackzall for box cut outs and cutting installed conduit since the day I got it and prefer it to any other tools I have used.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like milwaukee crap


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't like milwaukee crap
> 
> View attachment 15146


I'm hard.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww, baby SDS!

My experience with everything M12 was underwhelming for drills, impacts, etc. Probably because I'm used to the M18 equivalents, which will obviously have more oomph.

The bandsaw is absolutely amazing, though. Best $160 I ever spent. I can see why somebody just doing blues and screws would be interested in this, especially if you're only using the hammer function on a regular drill for it currently.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just wait for m12 fuel wonder when they will have the m18 sds brushless


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

coon88 said:


> Just wait for m12 fuel wonder when they will have the m18 sds brushless


I'm waiting for them to announce it because I know if I buy the M18 the Fuel thing will happen to me the same way it did with the 2611.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I'm waiting for them to announce it because I know if I buy the M18 the Fuel thing will happen to me the same way it did with the 2611.


I think the Obama approved m12 car will be the next on the list to edge out the Chevy volt


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sure now they're working on brushless m12 tools. Increased power and battery life will be nice.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.protoolreviews.com/reviews/power-tools/cordless/drills-drivers/milwaukee-m12-rotary-hammer-2412-22xcHeres a review for it,


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

D-Bo said:


> thats my biggest beef with the toy m12 line. i had an m12 impact drill once and it was a hunk of chit. 9 out of 10 times ill use an electric hammer drill over my 18v dewalt one and i highly doubt this little guy can keep up


Look, I agree about the M12 SDS looking rather weak (it looks the same as the M12 hammer drill powerwise), but what didn't you like about the M12 impact? :001_huh: I know it's just a 3" deck screw in to the 2x4, but it's just as fast as any 18v impact, nearly as much power, at half the size. 



My Milwaukee collection is a bit more extensive than mcclarys, and I've got nothing but good things to say. Even my 4.5 year old M18 impact and circ saw that **** the bed on me....just got them back $0 covered under warranty. What more could you ask after nearly 5 years of hard use? I used that damn impact every single day up until I got the M12, and I push the circ saw way too hard...but the drop from 20' apparently is what screwed up the switch and made it stop working. :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> My Milwaukee collection is a bit more extensive than mcclarys,


 

wanna bet?


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> wanna bet?


Dang when the big box runs out they got you on speed dial..hopefully you got some of those kits on a trade offer they do time to time


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bigger than McClarys? That's NOT what she said... That man must own stock in Milwaukee. I bet he even has the portaband. Speaking of which... Ahem. 

K.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> I bet he even has the portaband. Speaking of which... Ahem.
> 
> K.


 
I put that on the truck when I got home


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

You get brownie points.  Now that you have it, you won't need it for at least two months. 

K.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I'm pretty close to that collection...bit not quite as extensive.

Do you actually keep all of the hard cases?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha... Like they'd fit in the van.. 

Don't be mad, McClary. It's true! 

K.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone purchased this yet? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...buy the best in the business of hammer drills


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

isaacelectricllc said:


> Has anyone purchased this yet? If so, how do you like it?


If you need it now I'd buy that one. 5 year warranty can't go wrong. If you can wait a bit they'll probably be coming out with a brushless one.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

360max said:


> ...buy the best in the business of hammer drills


While I agree that Hilti is probably the best, it's probably the most expensive also. So not really apples to apples here.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

mnelectrician said:


> If you need it now I'd buy that one. 5 year warranty can't go wrong. If you can wait a bit they'll probably be coming out with a brushless one.



I don't need one. I can always string out the cord. It would just be nice for the times I need to put in six tap cons and the power is a mile away.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

360max said:


> ...buy the best in the business of hammer drills


I don't use a hammer drill often enough to justify the expense. I have enough m12 batteries that I can just buy the bare tool for $139 and be set.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just got 2 18v this week. Pretty nice and they have a shock absorber built into the handle


----------

